# Small forgotten items



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Post rules:
1. Items very useful to survive in a single location for 1 year that are easy to forget.
2. Only items that cost less than $20 per unit such a BIC lighter, no $500 water filtration systems.
3. Items must be useful in pre- SHTF life so nothing you don't use anyway so all money spent is easily justified.
4. No answers more than 12 words, If you need to explain why we need it we probably can survive without it.

Even if you saw the item suggested in another post yesterday add it here. This thread is to help remind us and future members of the low cost, easy to forget basics.

first post...

yeast packets


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

advil


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

ace bandge


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bleach


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Bleach


toilet paper


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

self fusing tape http://www.amazon.com/Nashua-Stretch-Seal-Self-Fusing-Silicone/dp/B000TQEX30/ref=pd_sim_328_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1FDPQ8Z8HAA4MZN1PA90


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chapstick with SPF

Dennil Floss


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

zip ties, shoe laces, sun screen, dental floss, thimbles, safety pins, game books (suduko, cross word, etc), maps, vinyl tubing. mole skin, Sharpie pens, bandana, funnels, tie wire.

Oops. Went over word limit. Sorry.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

duct tape


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rolaids and Imodium


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Spare wire and stripper plus wire nuts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ranitidine


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Personal bidets? If you live near water? did I go over the word liimit? Who really cares, right!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Personal bidets? If you live near water? did I go over the word liimit? Who really cares, right!


BUZZ BuZZ,,, over the word limit... stay focused young man.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Tarp. Bungees. Insect repellent. Cotton mixed with petroleum jelly. Cheap tracphone. Sewing kit. Spare keys. *Hard copies* of important phone numbers and addresses. Paper maps.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Soap, detergent, betadine, compass, paracord, contractor bags, sawyer filter, reference books, knife


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Qtips


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Laundry, dish and bar soap.
Paper towels, mop, broom and dust pan.
Safety razor and blades.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Secondary knife. Two is one,and one is none


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Latex and Nitrile gloves. Face Makes,Tyvex suits,More Duct Tape


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Re runs of the Red Green show,for duct tape instructions


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 12284


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

5 gallon buckets. Lots of them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Heavy duty trash bags and lots of cheap tarps


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

Slingshot - garbage bags - candles - seeds


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Alcohol,the kind you drink.also used for sterilizing wounds and barter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Cordage


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Crayons, coloring books


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is one that Maine marine put into my head....spray paint.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Buttons, steel wool, poncho, wool socks, foil, carbingers


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

SOS pads.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Condoms

*Rancher*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tampons.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The significant other... oops!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Zircon Encrusted Tweezers

http://bridgercanyonlodge.com/2003/01/zircon.htm


----------



## NotSoSureAbout (Jul 16, 2015)

Bobby Pins


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

wasp spray, just got stung 3 times.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

several types of glue


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shoe Goo or Lexal to repair your shoes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Because sitting on the ground gets real old REAL fast.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Because sitting on the ground gets real old REAL fast.
> 
> View attachment 12292


I just sit on my rolled up sleeping bag.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Hydrogen Peroxide


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

luggage


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Deck of cards


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Small fish hooks and line.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

sunglasses


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Tarp, cordage, knife, axe, spare clothes, food


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

distilled white vinegar, Comet Cleanser, Nitrile gloves

Worked for cleaning toilet today


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I just sit on my rolled up sleeping bag.


RFI Modular Sleep System


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oiler pen for weapons and other gear.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I copied and pasted this whole thread,even my posts into WORD and did a hard copy for shopping purposes


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I copied and pasted this whole thread,even my posts into WORD and did a hard copy for shopping purposes


That's why I started this thread,,, as a way to make sure I'm not missing any low cost basics.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I copied and pasted this whole thread,even my posts into WORD and did a hard copy for shopping purposes


Good idea.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Tick protection i.e. carmex.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

mouse traps or mouse poison, a spare set of flea bombs and flea shampoo are also worth keeping around if you have a dog.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

coffee, tea, or other source of caffeine.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

A pocket copy of the U.S Constitution.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide, rubbing alcohol, oil of cloves, sterile water..


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

small sewing kit
petroleum jelly 
vix rub
chap sticks or gel


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Razor blades


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

leatherman wave


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A pocket Gideon's bible for the BOB.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Two part epoxy. fine tooth file.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mylar blanket, freeze dried backpacking meal in a bag


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

visqueen


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

antihistamines, disinfectant wipes, baby wipes


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Sunscreen, nails, screws, hammer, 2x4's, hand saw, haywire


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Gold bond powder. 
Baby powder. 
Ferro rod. 
Pocket solar charger. (They are 35 bucks but worth it) 
box of 22 ammo. 
Pocket bible. 
Personal lubrication.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Athletes foot/jock itch powder


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Several tourniquets


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Copy of the New Testament from the dollar store. Made in China, but for a dollar I think it's worth the contents.

This was my prep of the day as well








MaterielGeneral said:


> A pocket Gideon's bible for the BOB.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Salt, lots of salt.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Reading glasses
Sodium Bicarbonate
Boric Acid
Skin Lotions
Cologne (men's & women's) (I would be happier if you had some!)
Shampoo
Toothbrushes & Paste & Floss
Candles
Magnifying glass & Tweezers
Syringes & Needles (provided you have medical training)
Survival Books Library (this is a very deep subject)
suturing materials
benzoin
steri-strips
sharpening tools
rechargeable batteries
solar battery recharger
Spare Lantern Wicks
Kerosene
Hand tools
Pencils, Pens & Paper...LOTS of each
Work Gloves
Foot Powder

Grim


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Vagisil.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

5 gal bucket


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Post rules:
> 1. Items very useful to survive in a single location for 1 year that are easy to forget.
> 2. Only items that cost less than $20 per unit such a BIC lighter, no $500 water filtration systems.
> 3. Items must be useful in pre- SHTF life so nothing you don't use anyway so all money spent is easily justified.
> ...


Quit putting up bullshit posts, anything worth prepping is worth discussing

Phew 12 words, I win!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Quit putting up bullshit posts, anything worth prepping is worth discussing
> 
> Phew 12 words, I win!


You win.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The significant other... oops!


There's a $20 limit and she's too expensive.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

"If you don't have duct tape, you might as well call yourself an average guy" - comedian featured on Doomsday Preppers


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually, Montana only used 11 words, so he has one more before he goes over the limit. (P.S. I think this thread is O.K.)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Copy of the New Testament from the dollar store. Made in China, but for a dollar I think it's worth the contents.
> 
> This was my prep of the day as well
> View attachment 13641


I have several small copies of "the Word" in my preps as well. ^^^^^^^^

Another prep I rarely see mentioned is toothpicks (a smaller version of Slippy's pikes). I store many plastic containers of the plastic variety that can be had at Wal Mart and Target.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sewing kit with extra buttons.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

heating pad. I flipped my UTV yesterday, hospital, concussion, busted shoulder, got home and for 1st time in many years wished I had a heating pad.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Zip ties.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Non powered Drills & drivers !

I live down the road from some of the ultimate Preppers... The Amish.
They have great tools & knowledge living without modern conveniences !
Love their auctions.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Super glue. 
Allooooootttt of free hot sauces, salt, pepper packs, and sugars, from del taco.
Paracord.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

An item everyone missed, safety pins.
Bungee cords.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Magnifying Glass big and smaller.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Wind up wrist watch


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

1 handed bolt cutters,i've learned that they do cut barbed wire..
folding/bow saw..
claw hammer..
pry/cro bar..
machete.
hack saw..
1 or more of those tools will get ya through a fence line while going cross country..


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

matches , fire starter , first aide kit . don't forget your Rx , stock up on a few weeks supply .


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Your brain.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Several sizes of funnels


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hand pumps for fuel, water, or whatever


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

64GB flash drive with all your most important documents in PDF form. (12)

(There's enough room for critical family images as well...hey this addendum doesn't count!)


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

Fresnel lens
Box of .22s
Paint pen
Straight pin
tea tree oil
dental floss, toothbrush, toothpaste --I just got free for my $95 checkup.
P-51, P-38
Lard soap
Fingernail clippers
Drinking straw
Wool watchmans cap
Wool gloves
Tabasco


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Iron on cloth patches.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

CLP

I use breakfree CLP. I quit using wd40 some years ago and it is now CLP for all needs. I keep it in all the cars in the house and of course the gun cleaning kits.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Marlboro's-Single Malt Scotch

(The Scotch comes in under 20 bucks in some cases if you divide it up into shots)


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Good quality socks and lots of them
work gloves
paper plates (washing dishes sucks when you have no water, use as fire starter when used)
scrub brushes, especially for hands
soap of all kinds
lotion
bleach
rope and twine 
scissors
head lamps
sunglasses


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Atilla said:


> Fresnel lens
> Box of .22s
> Paint pen
> Straight pin
> ...


P-51, P-38 2 of my favs  Toss in a P-47 here and an F6F!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Bleach


Dry bleach (for pools), shelf life much longer.



Medic33 said:


> sewing kit with extra buttons.


The old folks used to collect them (buttons) and would have canning jars full of them. 
Put a needle and thread in the jar also.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Dry bleach (for pools), shelf life much longer.
> 
> I can't find one without additives that I would want to drink...
> If anybody knows what else is in them, or one without them, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> P-51, P-38 2 of my favs  Toss in a P-47 here and an F6F!


Did I make an idiot of myself? I thought I was talking about can openers...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Atilla said:


> Did I make an idiot of myself? I thought I was talking about can openers...


Can openers or top of the line WW2 fighters we're all talking survival here!

Fire Extingushers


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> Can openers or top of the line WW2 fighters we're all talking survival here!
> 
> Fire Extingushers


What I know about military aircraft would fit in a jar full of buttons, but if you've got a spare Warthog, I'd really like to give that a try.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

clean white t-shirt, used for cleaning patches, bandage, water filter, signal flag, ect.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

chocks141 said:


> clean white t-shirt, used for cleaning patches, bandage, water filter, signal flag, ect.


white signal flag = surrender

I do fly a white flag off my van antenna when approaching shooters in the bush


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

$pare ca$h, sproutable seeds, slingshot, gloves, neosporin, garbage bags, spices, faith, brain.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

clean 5 gallon pails with airtight lids
large ziplock bags

both would be important for storing food. I'm my case since I'd probably have a working freezer even after an EMP type event the Ziplock bags are especially important for meat. The pails can store food or be used for brewing beer, wine, or mead.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Paperclips


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Scissors and razors. No reason being shabby looking at the end of the world. Lol


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

*DAMN! This is a great thread*!!!

fero rods 
water containers 
rain barrel 
wool blankets
Salt, sugar, pepper, spices
arrows & bow strings 
*Saw blades*, hammer heads, axe heads, hatchets 
Fishing spear head (barbed) 
Chicken-wire


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

Tooth paste!


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Roll of baling wire and some tarps


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hag said:


> Roll of baling wire and some tarps


you can buy the same equal to baling wire by purchasing the smaller wire rolls used in concrete rebar work .....


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Tarps (several sizes)
Can Opener
Pocket Knife (swiss army style)
matches


----------

